# mesh networks



## acao11 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi,
I would like to know what mesh functionalities are supported by the FreeBSD current version. Mesh Access Point(MAP) and Mesh Portal Point(MPP) are supported too, or Mesh Point(MP) mode only?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bschmidt (Nov 28, 2010)

Does WifiMesh help you any further?


----------



## acao11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nothing is told about portals and access points on mesh mode there. It seems that the status of FreeBSD mesh implementation is similar to Linux implementation.


----------

